# What is the best fish oil?



## Leon in China (Apr 3, 2016)

May I know what is the best fish oil?
My boy had CHD, I want to try to reduce the financial burden on his joints, using fish oil, and we are eating cosequin.
We are living in China, many fish oil in China they are very expensive, such as him had always eat icelandpure sardine oil, in China need to spend 400 RMB or more a litre, the equivalent of $60! I always thought this is normal price, because China is often very expensive (such as Orijen to sell 1200 RMB equivalent $185 in China so sad ) but I see the fish oil price in the amazon.com only need $28
It makes me wonder whether this kind of fish oil is not good (please forgive me to adapt to the China price)? Or this is the normal price of the fish oil? I am very confused, can you tell me?
I want to give my dog a good fish oil as far as possible, even if it is very expensive, I don't have a lot of money, but I love him very very much.

By the way, would like to ask, what is the dog food is better? We eatting Orijen and Acana now, but they are in the US and Canada's price is very cheap, are they really very good?
I had a lot of data query BBS in China or abroad, but some of them are conflicting.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Augustine (Feb 10, 2015)

Two of the best fish oils are definitely salmon oil or krill oil. (though krill technically isn't fish) Keep in mind, though, that if you are giving your dog salmon oil you will have to give them extra vitamin E as well. This is one of the reasons I prefer krill oil; you don't need to add any extra supplements. Krill oil also tends to be a lot cheaper, too.

And yes, Orijen and Acana are very good brands. Although, I myself prefer Acana. Specially, their "Wild Prairie Regional", "Duck & Bartlett Pear", or "Chicken & Burbank Potato" flavors. A lot of foods have a TON of calcium in them, but those three flavors keep it reasonably low.


----------



## Leon in China (Apr 3, 2016)

Augustine said:


> Two of the best fish oils are definitely salmon oil or krill oil. (though krill technically isn't fish) Keep in mind, though, that if you are giving your dog salmon oil you will have to give them extra vitamin E as well. This is one of the reasons I prefer krill oil; you don't need to add any extra supplements. Krill oil also tends to be a lot cheaper, too.
> 
> And yes, Orijen and Acana are very good brands. Although, I myself prefer Acana. Specially, their "Wild Prairie Regional", "Duck & Bartlett Pear", or "Chicken & Burbank Potato" flavors. A lot of foods have a TON of calcium in them, but those three flavors keep it reasonably low.


Thank you for your reply, may I know what brand do you use?


----------



## Leon in China (Apr 3, 2016)

Uh, I mean I want to find some good fish oil brand


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi Leon,

Whereabouts are in China? I'm in Macau/Hong Kong
I'm feeding my puppy Orijen because Acana is not easy to find. Both brands are on the top of the most expensive ones but I test their quality.
She has hip dysplasia and she tore tha ACL. To reduce costs and because pet supplements are not obliged to have the exact content announced on the box (guaranteed analysis) leaving us stuck with the big brands as options only, I switched my girl to human grade versions of those supplements (chondroitine and glucosamine) the costs can come down almost to a fourth. It is worth studying the subject right?!
I'm not giving fish oil just yet but the food recipes I'm choosing for Ella are always fish based 

For the supplements I keep in mind the attached proportions and I avoid brands that have a my other things added to the supplement with the exception of MSM

By the way both in Macau and Hong Kong Orijen is shy above 1000RMB and if not mistaken Acana is around 800RMB (don't get to buy this one so often unfortunately, but I do prefer Acana because is a little bit less rich in protein and my puppy is not very active so I believe her needs could be very well satisfied with Acana)


----------



## Leon in China (Apr 3, 2016)

anamcouto said:


> Hi Leon,
> 
> Whereabouts are in China? I'm in Macau/Hong Kong
> I'm feeding my puppy Orijen because Acana is not easy to find. Both brands are on the top of the most expensive ones but I test their quality.
> ...


We are very close. I live in Guangdong. I am very envious of Hongkong has a lot of good pet supplies and a lot of pet exhibition.
I have also considered the purchase of human products, but worried about the concerned about the proportion of the composition whether or not consistent of the pet food. Because I used to try to make homemade food but the effect is not very good, so I have no confidence in myself, always worried that my study is not comprehensive enough.
I like orijen, Leon eat it has a beautiful and shiny fur, but Canada's price is very cheap, only need to 450RMB, so I have a little worried, you know China's price and the price in China can only buy some general（and even some are bad) dog food.
I will buy Acana Duck & Bartlett Pear in this summer, Chinese always said summer eat duck is very good to heat-clearing, haha, hoping it will fit him~


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

This is what I use: 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-All-Natural-Supplement-Pump-Bottle-Dispenser/dp/B0002ABR6E/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1459853259&sr=1-1&keywords=grizzly+salmon+oil[/ame]


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I use the human fish oil Nordic Naturals for my dogs, and sometime Optiglow instead .


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Leon in China said:


> We are very close. I live in Guangdong. I am very envious of Hongkong has a lot of good pet supplies and a lot of pet exhibition.
> I have also considered the purchase of human products, but worried about the concerned about the proportion of the composition whether or not consistent of the pet food. Because I used to try to make homemade food but the effect is not very good, so I have no confidence in myself, always worried that my study is not comprehensive enough.
> I like orijen, Leon eat it has a beautiful and shiny fur, but Canada's price is very cheap, only need to 450RMB, so I have a little worried, you know China's price and the price in China can only buy some general（and even some are bad) dog food.
> I will buy Acana Duck & Bartlett Pear in this summer, Chinese always said summer eat duck is very good to heat-clearing, haha, hoping it will fit him~


I buy the supplements in the pharmacy and focus just on what I know not on brands that have vitamin C added or zinc etc.
Simple glucosamine with chondroitine in the dosages as approximate as possible to the photo I posted.
As for food, treats etc I don't buy anything produced in China (you know why)
Pretty sure with your Chinese skills you can find the direct contact for the Origen and acana supplier and probably buy directly to them at the same price as pet shops buy before selling to us

Good luck


----------



## Leon in China (Apr 3, 2016)

rabernet said:


> This is what I use:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-All-N...1459853259&sr=1-1&keywords=grizzly+salmon+oil


Thank you！I would seriously consider


----------



## Leon in China (Apr 3, 2016)

Ljilly28 said:


> I use the human fish oil Nordic Naturals for my dogs, and sometime Optiglow instead .


I know Nordic and it have pet fish oil, using human fish oil because composition more reliable?


----------



## Leon in China (Apr 3, 2016)

anamcouto said:


> I buy the supplements in the pharmacy and focus just on what I know not on brands that have vitamin C added or zinc etc.
> Simple glucosamine with chondroitine in the dosages as approximate as possible to the photo I posted.
> As for food, treats etc I don't buy anything produced in China (you know why)
> Pretty sure with your Chinese skills you can find the direct contact for the Origen and acana supplier and probably buy directly to them at the same price as pet shops buy before selling to us
> ...


Thank you! Hope Ella will be better and better, I can feel you love her very much, you are a good master


----------

